# Christmas Day lunch in Bristol?



## Thora (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anybody know of somewhere nice that does lunch on Christmas day?  Don't mind a hotel but would rather not go for a big chain one.  I've seen the Avon Gorge hotel does a carvery at £50 a head and a proper meal for £80 a head (Mr. Thora is sucking his teeth at the price so guess that is the limit of our budget) - anywhere similar?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2013)

J went somewhere ... well she didn't but her parents did  turned out to be a bit of a saga


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2013)

Have you got a car? Only there are no buses on Christmas Day. 

It pisses me off


----------



## Thora (Oct 16, 2013)

No, not at the moment but hopefully might by Christmas   Happy to get a taxi somewhere within Bristol though.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 17, 2013)

Thora said:


> Happy to get a taxi somewhere within Bristol though.


 
You'd need to check how easy and at what cost that was possible on Christmas Day though.

Not speaking about Bristol specifically cos I've never spent Xmas there, but from my citydwelling experience generally from long-gone Xmases, I suspect you'd have a fair few difficulties.

Hope I'm wrong though. Hope it all works out.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 19, 2013)

Thora said:


> No, not at the moment but hopefully might by Christmas   Happy to get a taxi somewhere within Bristol though.



A Taxi on Christmas day?!! 

My my 'we' must have gone up in the world these past few years  

Lovely to see you the other week all be it very briefly!  xXx


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 19, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> You'd need to check how easy and at what cost that was possible on Christmas Day though.
> 
> Not speaking about Bristol specifically cos I've never spent Xmas there, but from my citydwelling experience generally from long-gone Xmases, I suspect you'd have a fair few difficulties.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong though. Hope it all works out.


 No prob getting a taxi on xmas day, specially as loads of Bristol taxi drivers do not celebrate it.


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2013)

They are happy to charge you double though!


----------



## Thora (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, obviously would pay more on Christmas day but that's fair enough.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like you'll be sorted then


----------



## Thora (Oct 20, 2013)

No one's actually suggested somewhere to have Christmas dinner though


----------



## Geri (Oct 20, 2013)

Wetherspoons?


----------



## Thora (Oct 20, 2013)

Much as I am a fan of a Wetherspoons roast...


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2013)

Any chef and brewers in bristol?  The one in bathampton is doing xmas for 55 quid.


----------



## Martin Freye (Nov 11, 2013)

Thora said:


> Does anybody know of somewhere nice that does lunch on Christmas day?  Don't mind a hotel but would rather not go for a big chain one.  I've seen the Avon Gorge hotel does a carvery at £50 a head and a proper meal for £80 a head (Mr. Thora is sucking his teeth at the price so guess that is the limit of our budget) - anywhere similar?



We went to Alveston House Hotel last year and were so impressed that we're going again this year. Previous years we've been to the Four Pillars but, sadly, it's gone downhill. We didn't have any problem getting a taxi, book well in advance to make sure and then phone them a few days before Christmas to ensure they have all the details. Best of luck.


----------

